
Fully working Posix-like x86-64 OS in Crystal - sdogruyol
https://twitter.com/sdogruyol/status/1185352475727015937
======
sdogruyol
Crystal is a Ruby inspired compiled language, it's blazingly fast with a very
low memory footprint. It uses LLVM for emitting native code, thus making use
of all the optimizations built into the LLVM toolchain.

Website: [https://crystal-lang.org/](https://crystal-lang.org/)

Github: [https://github.com/crystal-lang/crystal](https://github.com/crystal-
lang/crystal)

